# Basking - adders and grass snakes



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I know they share the good basking sites - but this one is getting a tiny bit crowded?? :lol2:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Great to see this i bet, you must have been chuffed


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

in all the hours ive spent herping and all the grassies and adders ive ever seen ive never seen adders and grassies like that, what a treat for you to see! fantastic picture :2thumb:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, thanks - I didn't realise at the time quite how unusual it was ...


----------

